# Gas Cooking Stove - indoor air pollution



## peakbagger (May 11, 2020)

Gas stoves making indoor air up to five times dirtier than outdoor air, report finds
					

Gas cookers making people sick and exposing tens of millions to air pollution levels that would be illegal if they were outside




					www.theguardian.com
				




I know of quite few folks who swear by gas cooking stoves but in todays newer more air tight homes they are a problem


----------



## blades (May 11, 2020)

Most of todays new homes require, by code in a lot of areas, an air exchange system.  Truth be told I prefer a gas cook top vs electric but I prefer an electric oven.   Gas Cook top -when i turn off the heat its off except for a bit of the grates- electric quite a bit longer to cool down over heating or burning things.   I have one of those glass top electric stoves at present- that puppy stays hot a long time.  Do not know why I prefer the electric oven other than it seems more even overall than gas.  I do shut it  down early as there is plenty of residual heat to finish whatever.  Kind stuck at present as it's  all electric or gas as far as stoves as I have seen no combinations. Prior places were cook tops, ovens separate.  I am not about to redo another kitchen _ not worth it resale wise.  I always have a direct vent hood over stove- some of these new hoods have so much CFM you can suck all the heat away from the cooking area. Anything above apx 500 cfm is too much imo.   i have heard this particular argument many times before, gas vs electric.  Was a time when electric was cheaper than Lp or Ng- now not so much.  Around my area electric is provided by burning  petroleum products or coal for the most part- so no green comments needed.


----------



## Tech Guru (Jun 11, 2020)

Dual Fuel is so popular because it makes sense:  The rapid response of a gas hob, with the even and consistent heat of  an electric oven.  We're at a point where our range's oven (it's all gas) has died.  I'd be looking at a dual fuel unit if they weren't so much more expensive, so as it is, we're looking at an all gas unit with a convection system in the oven,  One burner cooking a pot of noodles isn't going to do anything calculable to the indoor air quality; but 3 burners and the oven all going at once likely would.  But that's why we have range hoods though, not just for smelly cooking .


----------



## blades (Jun 11, 2020)

Yikes, I just did a quick look at HD for dual fuel ranges.  Those numbers are astronomical  particularly since nothing seems to last more than 5 years now days.  I don't know about anyone else but tossing $500 a year away on an appliance is not sustainable.  Back in the day one could count on major appliances lasting 15 years or more  and likely never have any type of service needed.


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 23, 2020)

The gas industry apparently is paying people to "influence" folks via instagram on how good cooking with gas is. 









						The Gas Industry Is Employing Instagram Influencers to Spread Its Propaganda
					

Gaslighting in the 21st century.




					slate.com
				




Unlike a conventional advertisement, "influencers" do not have to disclose they are being paid to plug a product. Many celebrities "rent" their followers for a fee.


----------



## ben94122 (Jun 23, 2020)

We have an induction range and love it. When we moved out of our last rental house I timed the propane "power burner" versus our new induction stove; the induction boils water in one third of the time. I also love that I can just pick a number and know exactly how much heat I will be getting. Much less wasted heat than even a resistive electric range.


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 23, 2020)

Some day I will get an induction stove top, just hard to junk my existing calrod style stove top since I like the oven.


----------



## Tech Guru (Jun 24, 2020)

I feel this indoor air quality bandwagon is more distraction-ism at work.  Permit me to climb onto my soapbox for a minute: They penalize pilot lights on gas heaters, air quality over gas cook tops and ranges and put everyone's focus on things that have little to do with what's causing the big issues (Ocean traffic not being regulated for emissions, cruise lines pumping their CO/CO2 into the ocean, Airline emissions).  I mean, how many low income communities, where asthma rates are higher, would have anything but an electric  range anyway?  (I can only speak locally, but realistically I can't seem them doing this for areas with high turnover rates). These condominiums, tenements and rental units aren't typically well serviced for gas.

  It's like much media,  inventing a problem where none really exist.  As far as I'm concerned, everyone should treat all Instagram influenzas as shills, they're _all_ trying to sell you something, even if it is just envy for their fancy living.  Most modern homes have air exchange systems, and everyone sort of ignores the fact that these things don't run continuous.  I'd have more issues with Vent Free heaters and gas logs/fireplaces, as those things run at full levels for hours at a time.  Unless your simmering a soup or stew all day you aren't running your cook top for more than 20-30 minutes anyway.


----------

